# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  No-Guilt Dessert Recipe

## OceanloverOH

Here's a recipe for a really nice dessert that doesn't *taste* like a low calorie, low carb dessert. I can have one and not wreck my diet nor spike my blood sugar!

Sugar-Free Fruit 'n' Cream Parfaits
_Prep: 10 min
Chill: 6 hours
Total: 6 hours 10 min
4 servings
A very attractive presentation!_ 

1 pkg of 4-serving size sugar-free strawberry jell-o mix
12 large strawberries, sliced
4 large strawberries, sliced
1 8-oz tub Cool Whip Free, thawed
1 pkg of 4-serving size sugar-free French vanilla pudding mix
2 cups 1% milk

Divide 12 sliced strawberries and place equal amounts in the bottoms of four 12-oz dessert dishes (mini-trifle bowls or parfait glasses will work well). Mix jell-o according to package directions; add ½ cup on top of strawberries in each dish. Chill 4 hours.

Add a layer of Cool Whip (about 1 Tbsp) on top of chilled jell-o, smoothing to the sides of the dessert dish.

Mix pudding according to package directions. Allow to stand for 10 minutes to thicken a bit. Carefully add a layer of pudding on top of Cool Whip, smoothing to the sides of the dessert dish. Cover each dish with cling wrap and chill again for 2 hours.

Top with remaining sliced strawberries and a dollop of Cool Whip; serve. 

Variation: Use sugar-free peach jell-o mix. Drain, rinse and drain again one 14 oz can of no-sugar-added sliced peaches, then dice them coarsely; reserving about 2 Tbsp peaches for topping later. Follow the rest of directions the same.

Nutrition
_Strawberry: Calories per serving: 115
                  Carbs per serving: 15

Peach: Calories per serving: 120
           Carbs per serving: 15_

----------

Perianne (06-30-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

_ Fat grams????_

----------


## Perianne

Would it work just as well with using regular, sugared stuff?  I can eat like a horse and never gain a pound.

----------


## OceanloverOH

*

----------


## OceanloverOH

> _ Fat grams????_


~sigh~ I knew I missed something, durn it!  I'll figure it out and add it in for ya, hon.

----------

Trinnity (06-30-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Would it work just as well with using regular, sugared stuff?  *I can eat like a horse and never gain a pound*.


Of course it would!  (I'm sooooooooooo envious of you, Peri........)

----------


## Perianne

> Of course it would!  (I'm sooooooooooo envious of you, Peri........)


Well, there are some positives to it.  But negatives also.  A couple of years ago I got very sick.  I was sick all winter and got below 90 pounds.  It took forever to gain the weight back.  My poor little boobs almost never filled back in.

BTW, thanks for the tasty-sounding dessert.  I am going to go to the grocery today and make it!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Take strawberries, slice them and add just the tiniest bit of cane sugar to get them to release that strawberry juice then make your own whipping cream using that heavy cream with no carbs.  It's a shortcake without the cake but tastes just as good and gives you more actual nutrients that your body needs.

I'm a buzzkill, but I can't cosign onto a desert just because it is low in fat if it has crap in it that your body will reject.

You can have real whipped cream just make it yourself.  You can have strawberries and sugar that's not processed to hell.  Mixing the two will give you something healthy and tasty.

I say this because I care, ladies.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> _ Fat grams????_


Fat grams are negligible for this treat.  The only fat in any of the ingredients is in the milk, so it would depend on percentage of fat in the milk you use to mix the pudding.  If using 1% milk, you get about 0.7 grams of fat per serving.  If you use fat-free milk, then zero grams of fat.

----------

Trinnity (06-30-2013)

----------


## The XL

A treat for me is my morning coffee with half and half and 2 sugars.

On the infrequent days I cheat, I go hard tho.  Chicken wings, Pizza, donuts, mmm......

God my response is off topic.  Sorry yall.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> A treat for me is my morning coffee with half and half and 2 sugars.
> 
> On the infrequent days I cheat, I go hard tho.  Chicken wings, Pizza, donuts, mmm......
> 
> God my response is off topic.  Sorry yall.


Chicken wings.  Wow.  Good idea bro.  High five?

----------


## The XL

> Chicken wings.  Wow.  Good idea bro.  High five?


High five.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> A treat for me is my morning coffee with half and half and 2 sugars.
> 
> On the infrequent days I cheat, I go hard tho.  Chicken wings, Pizza, donuts, mmm......
> 
> God my response is off topic.  Sorry yall.


No problem, XL....it's all in the food forum!  Pizza.....pizza.....I seem to remember that I loved pizza..... :Killme:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> No problem, XL....it's all in the food forum!  Pizza.....pizza.....I seem to remember that I loved pizza.....


If you're diabetic or have gluten issues you can have a pizza just use a large portabella top for the crust.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Take strawberries, slice them and add just the tiniest bit of cane sugar to get them to release that strawberry juice then make your own whipping cream using that heavy cream with no carbs.  It's a shortcake without the cake but tastes just as good and gives you more actual nutrients that your body needs.
> 
> I'm a buzzkill, but I can't cosign onto a desert just because it is low in fat if it has crap in it that your body will reject.
> 
> You can have real whipped cream just make it yourself.  You can have strawberries and sugar that's not processed to hell.  Mixing the two will give you something healthy and tasty.
> 
> I say this because I care, ladies.


Thanks, BG, another point of view is always appreciated.  I stay away from heavy cream because it's 50 calories and 5.5 grams of fat per tablespoon.  And even a *little* pure cane sugar will send my blood glucose levels into the stratosphere.  There are some foods, even those that are "healthier" than the processed foods, that us poor little diabetics just can't have.   :Tearyeyed:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> If you're diabetic or have gluten issues you can have a pizza just use a large portabella top for the crust.


But....but....but....a nice crunchy crust is the BEST part!  Better to just adore it from afar.........

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-30-2013)

----------


## The XL

Some days, I wish I was a fat ass.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-30-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Thanks, BG, another point of view is always appreciated.  I stay away from heavy cream because it's 50 calories and 5.5 grams of fat per tablespoon.  And even a *little* pure cane sugar will send my blood glucose levels into the stratosphere.  There are some foods, even those that are "healthier" than the processed foods, that us poor little diabetics just can't have.


With strawberries you don't really need anything added but you could use agave.  And fat doesn't always lead to fat that's a myth.  If your body can use it then it will and no fat is stored.  If your body can't use it fat is stored.  The fats in cream aren't bad for you in small doses.

I'm a pain in the ass about this.  I am a personal trainer and I can get pushy.  Tell me to fuck off.  I'll be fine with that.  Especially coming from a daughter of a devil dog.   :Big Grin:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Some days, I wish I was a fat ass.


Oh, XL, be careful what you wish for!

----------


## Trinnity

Hard to make pudding with skim milk. But I think I'll try it and see how it sets up. <experiment on my list of things to do>

----------


## OceanloverOH

> With strawberries you don't really need anything added but you could use agave.  And fat doesn't always lead to fat that's a myth.  If your body can use it then it will and no fat is stored.  If your body can't use it fat is stored.  The fats in cream aren't bad for you in small doses.
> 
> I'm a pain in the ass about this.  I am a personal trainer and I can get pushy.  Tell me to fuck off.  I'll be fine with that.  Especially coming from a daughter of a devil dog.


LOL, BG! The only person I have ever said that to, or will ever say that to, is my ex (and he deserved it; 'nother story).  Every opinion has worth in my estimation.  Out of curiosity, what is "a daughter of a devil dog"?

----------


## Perianne

> There are some foods, even those that are "healthier" than the processed foods, that us poor little diabetics just can't have.


I am so sorry that you are diabetic.  I think it's the worst common disease.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Hard to make pudding with skim milk. But I think I'll try it and see how it sets up. <experiment on my list of things to do>


Try beating skim with the pudding mix with a mixer for a full two minutes....the air you incorporate does help it set up a bit better.  Or you could just use the 1% milk; it sets up fine.  The fat grams really are negligible for one serving.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> LOL, BG! The only person I have ever said that to, or will ever say that to, is my ex (and he deserved it; 'nother story).  Every opinion has worth in my estimation.  Out of curiosity, what is "a daughter of a devil dog"?


Ask your dad.   :Big Grin:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Ask your dad.


I've never heard of USMC being called "Devil Dogs".....I just googled it; I'll have to see what he has to say.  I learned the darndest things on these forums, thanks!

A personal trainer......what an interesting job!  I have problems with severe swelling in my feet and legs; doc put me on diuretics to help counteract that.  I still have trouble walking or doing any kind of exercise involving my feet.  Can you give me your personal opinion on a good exercise for a 60 year old, 60 lbs overweight gal with swollen feet?  Now THERE'S a challenge for ya! :Thinking:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I've never heard of USMC being called "Devil Dogs".....I just googled it; I'll have to see what he has to say.  I learned the darndest things on these forums, thanks!
> 
> A personal trainer......what an interesting job!  I have problems with severe swelling in my feet and legs; doc put me on diuretics to help counteract that.  I still have trouble walking or doing any kind of exercise involving my feet.  Can you give me your personal opinion on a good exercise for a 60 year old, 60 lbs overweight gal with swollen feet?  Now THERE'S a challenge for ya!



I'm going to come up with something for ya, darlin'.

----------


## Perianne

> I'm going to come up with something for ya, darlin'.


 @TheTemporaryBG:  You are such a nice guy!

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-30-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I'm going to come up with something for ya, darlin'.


 :Dankk2:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-30-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> 


If you're 60 then your dad was in Korea or WWII.  Ask @Gemini about how we marines think of those guys.  The marines in Korea made the Army look like a bunch of pussies and naturally we're all about that.   :Cool20:

----------

Gemini (07-01-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> @TheTemporaryBG:  You are such a nice guy!


I can be.

----------


## Perianne

> If you're 60 then your dad was in Korea or WWII.  Ask @Gemini about how we marines think of those guys.  The marines in Korea made the Army look like a bunch of pussies and naturally we're all about that.


If I were a man I would be a ninja.  Or a superhero.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> If I were a man I would be a ninja.  Or a superhero.


Not me.

----------

OceanloverOH (06-30-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> If I were a man I would be a ninja.  Or a superhero.


Or a marine!

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-30-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> If you're 60 then your dad was in Korea or WWII.  Ask @Gemini about how we marines think of those guys.  The marines in Korea made the Army look like a bunch of pussies and naturally we're all about that.


Nope, he just missed Korea.  Did FOUR tours to Viet Nam, though.  And Dad has ALWAYS thought the Army was a bunch of pantywaists (his word for them).  He thinks that about USAF support personnel too, but doesn't dare say that to me, LOL.  He does have the utmost respect for Navy and USAF flight personnel though....says they saved his ass more than once.

I didn't know you were a Marine....former or current?  How long were you in the Corps?

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Not me.


LOVE that pic!  I'm stealing it and sending it to Dad..........

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-30-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Nope, he just missed Korea.  Did FOUR tours to Viet Nam, though.  And Dad has ALWAYS thought the Army was a bunch of pantywaists (his word for them).  He thinks that about USAF support personnel too, but doesn't dare say that to me, LOL.  He does have the utmost respect for Navy and USAF flight personnel though....says they saved his ass more than once.
> 
> I didn't know you were a Marine....former or current?  How long were you in the Corps?



I was 8 years active and I'm a reservist now.  I thought about going back active a few months back but now its not looking likely.

----------

OceanloverOH (06-30-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Or a marine!


 @Perianne, when I first entertained the idea of joining the military in the early 70s, I considered the Marine Corps.  My Dad (a retired USMC Master Gunnery Sergeant) had a full-blown hissy fit and yelled that I would only be a BAM (Broad-Assed Marine) over his dead and putrefying body.  So I joined the USAF instead.  He was happy that his daughter followed in the military tradition, but not in the Marines.  And I had a great career.  And now Uncle Sugar pays me every month cuz I did a good job for 20 years and cuz I'm cute.    :Thumbsup20:

----------

Perianne (06-30-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I was 8 years active and I'm a reservist now.  I thought about going back active a few months back but now its not looking likely.


Salute, and thank you!   :Icon Salut:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Salute, and thank you!


Right back at ya.

----------


## Perianne

> @Perianne, when I first entertained the idea of joining the military in the early 70s, I considered the Marine Corps.  My Dad (a retired USMC Master Gunnery Sergeant) had a full-blown hissy fit and yelled that I would only be a BAM (Broad-Assed Marine) over his dead and putrefying body.  So I joined the USAF instead.  He was happy that his daughter followed in the military tradition, but not in the Marines.  And I had a great career.  And now Uncle Sugar pays me every month cuz I did a good job for 20 years and cuz I'm cute.


And I thank you for your service.... and that recipe.  I have already gone to the store and purchased the ingredients.  The Cool Whip is chilling right now in the fridge.  When it is thawed, it will be desert time.  A feller is coming over when he gets off work at 11p and I will share it with him.

Thanks to all our vets.  I sincerely mean that with all my heart.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> And I thank you for your service.... and that recipe.  I have already gone to the store and purchased the ingredients.  The Cool Whip is chilling right now in the fridge.  When it is thawed, it will be desert time.  A feller is coming over when he gets off work at 11p and I will share it with him.
> 
> Thanks to all our vets.  I sincerely mean that with all my heart.


I made it for the first time for dessert this evening.....it was every bit as good as I thought it would be when I made it up!  Mr. Ocean pronounced it EXCELLENT (especially for low-cal, low-carb)....hope you and your friend like it, let me know.

Next time I'm going to try the same recipe with sugarfree peach jello and canned no-sugar-added peaches (rinsed before using).....

----------


## Perianne

> I made it for the first time for dessert this evening.....it was every bit as good as I thought it would be when I made it up!  Mr. Ocean pronounced it EXCELLENT (especially for low-cal, low-carb)....hope you and your friend like it, let me know.


My feller just arrived.  I will let you know tomorrow.  G'night.

----------


## Perianne

> I made it for the first time for dessert this evening.....it was every bit as good as I thought it would be when I made it up!  Mr. Ocean pronounced it EXCELLENT (especially for low-cal, low-carb)....hope you and your friend like it, let me know.


We both agree with Mr. Ocean, EXCELLENT!!!  Thank you.  This recipe goes into Peri's recipe book.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-01-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> We both agree with Mr. Ocean, EXCELLENT!!!  Thank you.  This recipe goes into Peri's recipe book.


*curtsy*

----------


## Perianne

lol, cake.

Attachment 726

----------

Anders Hoveland (07-20-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> lol, cake.
> 
> Attachment 726


LOL!!!!  I remember back in the early 70s when first married to my ex, I made him a "bikini cake" for his birthday one year.

bikini 2.jpg

Except I didn't frost a bikini on it and instead frosted it to look naked.  I took a large slice out of the middle bottom to create thighs, and got real detailed and creative with frosting and some brown-tinted coconut........it was a big hit!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Here's a recipe for a really nice dessert that doesn't *taste* like a low calorie, low carb dessert. I can have one and not wreck my diet nor spike my blood sugar!
> 
> Sugar-Free Fruit 'n' Cream Parfaits
> _Prep: 10 min
> Chill: 6 hours
> Total: 6 hours 10 min
> 4 servings
> A very attractive presentation!_ 
> 
> ...


 @Perianne:  I made this tonight using lemon jello, canned fruit cocktail (the Very Cherry by Del Monte, no yucky squooshy grapes in it!) and vanilla pudding.  It was REALLY good.

----------

Perianne (07-18-2013)

----------

